# Do I have to have a Bachelor's?



## HeatherMarie

As I was discussing my future plans with some people, I had two people ask me if I need a Bachelor's to get in. As I read through the admission requirements for the school I am applying to, it says only in rare casses do they ask for one. I have to just have a minimum of 90 hours. Would it be best for me to get a Bachelor's and then apply? Or just go by what the requirements say?


----------



## Sam212

HeatherMarie said:


> As I was discussing my future plans with some people, I had two people ask me if I need a Bachelor's to get in. As I read through the admission requirements for the school I am applying to, it says only in rare casses do they ask for one. I have to just have a minimum of 90 hours. Would it be best for me to get a Bachelor's and then apply? Or just go by what the requirements say?


 
Although only 90 hours are needed at some schools, I highly doubt that many, if any, students are accepted with 90 hours. Most have at least a bachelors degree if not more.


----------



## robrobin10

Competition to get into these schools are really tight.

You have to do everything you can to put yourself ahead, no matter what they claim the minimum requirements are.

My opinion get your bachelors first. Seriously you'll be glad that you did.


----------



## pakistani usa

NO, you don,t need bachelor only you need 90 credits. Prerequisite courses required for entrance into English General Biology or Zoology including labs, General Physics including labs, General or Inorganic Chemistry including labs, Organic Chemistry including labs. These all must be taken two Semesters.


----------



## soha khan

I am doing my A'Level from Pakistan and i plan to move to the US in a couple of years however I am confused because the med school i want to get into (johns jopkins) has several pre reqs,all of which I will hav fulfilled by the end of my A'level,but is it still necessary to get enrolled into a pre med course in the US or directly into an MD program?
secondly,they'v mentioned that All applicants must be or have previously been in attendance at an institution on the list entitled “Accredited Institutions of Postsecondary Education,’’ autho rized and published by the American Coun cil on Education, One DuPont Circle, N.W., Washington, D.C. ...i dont get it seriously !


----------



## MastahRiz

If you want to get into an American medical school then yes, you have to do a 4 year undergraduate bachelor's degree. No way around it.


----------

